# Value of wartime military rim and HD spokes?



## Boris (Feb 28, 2015)

Need to know what a fair price to ask for the rim and blackout heavy duty spokes without the incorrect Bendix Model K hub. Rim and spokes are just dirty, very little rust, if any.


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 1, 2015)

Rims do turn up in perfect NOS condition from time to time and sell for about 120-150 a pair...
The spokes are rather difficult to find...
The hub is a nice substitute part but of no real value to Military bike buffs... Everyone is looking for Original WW2 military 36-10 hubs...

Maybe I'm way off, but I would value this complete wheel at 150... which is what I would pay for it...


----------



## Boris (Mar 1, 2015)

The rim and spokes have been sold. Thanks to those that replied via PM's and this thread.


----------

